# Extra skids of bagged rock salt 100.00 per skid



## SNOJOB (Sep 2, 2009)

I have about 100 skids of bagged rock salt in my warehouse i am 
clearancing out at 100.00 per skid, varoius brand labels all the same # 2 rock salt, 2500 lbs per skid . why pay 275.00 per skid in a few months when you can stock up on what i need to move out of my storage, perfect for all salt spreaders dry fresh and potent, first come first serve
i am located near 55 @ 80 call 815-828-5622


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I assume those are 50# bags, Is it plain rock or treated and is there a min. purchase amount. I assume also you are in Illinois around the I-80 & I-55 interchange I could be interested in 6 pallets


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

SNOJOB;1294415 said:


> I have about 100 skids of bagged rock salt in my warehouse i am
> clearancing out at 100.00 per skid, varoius brand labels all the same # 2 rock salt, 2500 lbs per skid . why pay 275.00 per skid in a few months when you can stock up on what i need to move out of my storage, perfect for all salt spreaders dry fresh and potent, first come first serve
> i am located near 55 @ 80 call 815-828-5622


Im a buyer but im located in North Jersey, not sure where Elwood is?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Rich Graz;1294489 said:


> Im a buyer but im located in North Jersey, not sure where Elwood is?


southwest burb of Chicago.


----------



## snownice (Oct 15, 2010)

Pick up only ? or can you deliver for a fee ?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Are they 50lb bags, might be interested in 2 - 3 skids, If i did the make correctly based on 50lb bags, that would be 50 bags per skid?


----------



## snownice (Oct 15, 2010)

If they are 50's there would be 49 bags on a pallet.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I did 2500/50, got 50 lol close enough haha


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll take the whole load. Please call me 989-213-3688.


----------



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you still have any pallets of salt left? Interested in a pallet or two if so.


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Any pallets left? May be interested in a pallet.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Is the product available for inspection?


----------



## inferno13xx (Aug 22, 2011)

can you ship to Baltimore MD?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1353675 said:


>


WWHHHAAAATTTTTT ? It was only 4 months ago and for half price. Might have some left. :laughing:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I hear shipping into Baltimore _from Chicago_ is a bargain right now.


----------

